# Looking for someone to share costs



## Trout green

I live in Sugar Land and fish out of Bastrop marina, have a 17' boat with a 115 Yamaha.... As of late having trouble with buds getting a hall pass.. Just looking a few a people who would be interested in going out and looking for some fish and splitting some fuel and bait.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Pm sent

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## Rudy77

always up for some trout n flounder . let me know when. Tomball here.


----------



## LILSTUDD

PM sent


----------



## Mtek

PM sent

Live in Sugar Land as well


----------



## ShepTex

PM sent.

I live in Katy


----------



## sea hunt 202

I live in Missouri City by the new golf course and would be interested, have my own boat but would consider fishing in yours. I understand the split and cleaning of the boat let me know


----------



## rusty2009

I live in santa fe and know the area fairly well. I am off every sunday and every other saturday.


----------

